

Ask HN: What are you working on for Launch-an-App Month? - exupero

Any launches planned?
======
SingAlong
After using Jenkins at work, I felt "it sucks" and came with it's own bunch of
problems. So I'm working on a Hosted Continuous Integration service and
scratching my own itch. I work on weekends and completed a bare prototype at a
hackathon on the first weekend this month. Working on polishing it and
releasing it by this month end.

My status: I just added support for private projects this weekend.

P.S: The app is at hotbuildapp.com but pardon me, I havent updated the online
version since the hackathon so the landing page sucks (there's a lot of
development going on tho).

------
exupero
I made an app that puts a feedback form on a website and emails the developer
with user feedback. I know there are more sophisticated feedback management
tools out there, but I wanted something simple.

You can see it at <http://threecents.elevenbasetwo.com/signup/>

Appropriately, feedback would would be great.

------
avalore
Limits App ( <http://limitsapp.com> ) - An iOS app to track what drinks you
have and discover when you're over/under the current drink driving limit. Just
a fun app so we can exercise some freedom on all those little big details that
clients seem uninterested in.

~~~
coryl
"But your Honor, my iPhone told me I was sober enough to drive!"

~~~
avalore
We've got a good disclaimer for the few that decide to go down that route. As
an aside, I've seen the police use this formula for "back counting" alcohol
consumption.

~~~
timmm
Love the subtle weed reference on your splash...

------
MattBearman
I launched DashPoll about a week ago, its a free API for polls and surveys,
took a total of 10 hours to build - <http://dashpoll.com>

------
sidmitra
<http://metroia.com> \- a show and tell plus marketplace for indie game
developers.

------
matth
I must have missed the original thread in which this idea was proposed. Anyone
have a link?

~~~
apprendo
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3180321>

~~~
exupero
That's what I was looking for. I could only find last year's thread.

